# what's the best shock collar?



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I think I may need to spring for these - my girls are smart but they like to take off sometimes and I really need to get them under control-


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, i'm probally giving myself too the wolfs in here by even responding...lol But a question was asked, so am answering.

I myself have a Dogtra 200 NCP. I wouldn't put a el'cheapo on any one of my dogs at all! You get what you pay for, and they don't come cheap or without work and training to use them correctly. Mine also comes with the stimulation paging mode.

Just remember, you never just strap one on your dogs there is training that goes with them for there use, but they do work and can save a dogs life by there use which was my reasoning behind using one.

They are not to be used by dogs that are aggressive towards other people, or dogs.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I agree that in extreme cases they can invaluable but as GoldnDust said please don't go the cheap route and make sure you have some training it their use.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You cannot just go shock happy, please have a very experienced trainer guide you


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't have anything against electric collars, but as was said before, get a good one and train with someone who knows what they are doing. A training mistake with a collar is a training mistake magnified greatly.

When I had my Terv, he would constantly take off. I cured him by attached a 75 long piece of light rope/heavy string to his collar. I used that length because I could usually get at least that close to him when he took off 

At some point on our walk (we walked in the fields and woods by our house), I would drop the rope. He would get further away. I would wait until he was almost out of rope, call his name and "Come!" and step on the rope. If he came (and he had been through obedience class and would come in a controlled environment), no problem. If he didn't come, and as he usually did, sped up, he got hauled up short and hard. The best part was, he did not associate the correction with me because I was 75' away from him. Now, that is not my preferred way to handle the situation but he was a tough case.

For my Goldens, I always have a pocketful of their favorite treats. I will call them randomly, inside the house and outside, and every time they come, they get a treat and some loving. Works like a charm! The only dog it did not work on was the Terv.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We have the Tri-tronics Multi sport 2 for Oakley and Coach. 2 collars and one controller-it's amazing, but, like I've said before, we only have to use the "tone" control since they are both trained to the invisible fence. I think they can be very cruel when not used properly.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Honey wolves...if not a shock collar, what about an invisible fence? I've had one for years and it has helped tremendously keeping my two within their 3 acres. I am always with them when out, let me say. But I can work in the garden, etc. without having to be 'ON' to correct them.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you elect to go the E-collar route, I would suggest you stick with a TriTronics or Dogtra Collar. 

For those who have like to have their dogs off lead and would like to have the ability to remotely get their dogs attention, Unleashed Technology is coming out with a new collar that is vibrate only, without any electrical stimulation at all. (When you push the button, the collar on the dog vibrates like a cell phone or pocket pager.)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That would be very intersting.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I also have the Dogtra 200 NCP. 2 collars one remote.....with the vibrate mode....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lol....just funny to me that as argumentative as this forum has been, and this thread is staying kind.... Just one of those threads that can cause problems...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I looks at it this way...No one knows my dogs better than I do , and the only person who comes close would be my trainer , so I use works for my dogs....


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

*depends*

Well i have not been on in awhile but here what i did with my Daisy, I bought a dog collar to control her barking and hated it because of how tight it was aroung her neck. So i called innoteck the maker of the collar and express my opion about the collar. They asked why i bought a bark collar for, I said i wanted her to stop barking and jumping on people. They recommonded a big dog training collar. Witch in fact worked awesome. But i still was worried about her leaving the yard. After a month or so i called the company back and said i need something to keep her in the yard. They recomeneded a in gorund dog fence cost $600. I looked around on the net only to find there are way to many to choose from. So i called a local company to have them come out and give me a price on one. In gorund fence thru them was $2000 installed. And its made by a company called innoteck. No way i was spending that much so i went to local Gander Mountain bought a Sport Dog In ground Fence. You can also find on the net. The cost $200 for the collar and 1000 feet of wire the flags and control box for another $80 you can add a second collar. 1000 feet of wire does 2-3 arcers of land. for $49 dollars you can buy a another 500 feet so you can do 5 acres of land. And the best part its easy to install yourslef. I put that in 4 months ago and it works awesome. But if you are taking them out of your land i would get the Big Dog training collar thru Peco on line cost $89. Also works great.
hope that helps 
Dilly179


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think people just need to know there dogs and there drive....I bought the IF and had someone put it in... A cheaper version then a companies, well it *didnt *keep my dog in.. So I called a company and had them install there's and they back theres if the dog gets out, they refund your money. Well its been for over a year and Houdini has never left my yard.


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I think people just need to know there dogs and there drive....I bought the IF and had someone put it in... A cheaper version then a companies, well it *didnt *keep my dog in.. So I called a company and had them install there's and they back theres if the dog gets out, they refund your money. Well its been for over a year and Houdini has never left my yard.


You are right don't but a cheep one get a good one. The one a Gander Mountain or if you find it on line it is a cheap price but its made buy the same company called innotect. Some are good for only a few arcers maybe one or two the one a Gander Mountain Called Sport Dog is good for a 1000 arcers and its the same one that innotect wanted to sell me for alot more than Gander Mountain. Sometimes it pays to shop around.
They way mine works is you have adjustments on it for sound a schock or correction. Daisy can get up to four feet away from the fence and the sound will start going off a beep that comes from the collar warning her she is to move away. If she gets closer it will correct her with a mild schock then if she keeps going the stronger the schock gets. Believe me by the time she gets the first one she has never gone back there again. As soon as she hears the tone of the collar she turns away from where she is. Again take your time and look on the net for one you want call the company and ask them what they think.

Dilly179


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the idea of the vibrating collar. I was always affraid of getting a shock collar because I thought it would hurt Maggie.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I am willing to get the top of the line - I always espouse that my dog's safety always comes first - why would you try to save a few bucks on something so important?

My girls love to take off after critters , kids whatever - we have a horse trail in our back yard and we have never had a problem but I just want to take some pre-emptive initiative-last week the younger one took off after my brother in Law's truck and there was no stopping her- I almost had a heart attack and could never live with myself if something happened - thats when I said "Thats IT!" whern I call them back they absolutely must stop and come back

we have had training school and they know very well what they are supposed to do and are rewarded with treats and all that - but if they see a kitty cat, gopher or whatever you may as well throw those reward treats out the window because those puppies are hard wired to chase. Its all in fun because a honey wolf would never harm any living thing but of course they could get themselves in the soup.

Everyone tells me that their dogs respond very quickly and many times people try to return their shock collars after a week because they worked so well-

I may even use them on my spouse LoL


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

here is the Cabellas page - there are so many ughhhh- I don't care about cost I just want the best one that is most practical-

any links or other suggestions are appreciated

Cabela's -- Search Simple Product


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe there have been vibration modes on several collars for quite some time... its helpful in noisy environments or when a dog is deaf. I really like Goldndust's response, I hope others will read it carefully and take her advice seriously.


Goldndust said:


> ...I wouldn't put a el'cheapo on any one of my dogs at all! You get what you pay for, and they don't come cheap or without work and training to use them correctly. Mine also comes with the stimulation paging mode.
> 
> Just remember, you never just strap one on your dogs there is training that goes with them for there use, but they do work and can save a dogs life by there use which was my reasoning behind using one.
> 
> They are not to be used by dogs that are aggressive towards other people, or dogs.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> Well, i'm probally giving myself too the wolfs in here by even responding...lol But a question was asked, so am answering.
> 
> I myself have a Dogtra 200 NCP. I wouldn't put a el'cheapo on any one of my dogs at all! You get what you pay for, and they don't come cheap or without work and training to use them correctly. Mine also comes with the stimulation paging mode.
> 
> ...


This unit got great reviews at Cabellas - what is the difference between the model 200 and 202?

Cabela's -- Dogtra™ 200 Gold Hunter Series Electronic Collar


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> This unit got great reviews at Cabellas - what is the difference between the model 200 and 202?
> 
> Cabela's -- Dogtra™ 200 Gold Hunter Series Electronic Collar


The 202 is a 2 dog system... 2 collars one remote with a toggle switch.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

The three brands I see the most at our training club are Tri-tronics (what I have), Dogtra and Sportdog. 

Before you invest in any collar, do some research into how you're going to use it. Do you want one that can only nick? Do you want one that only has constant stimulation? Are you going to need one with both?


----------



## QuincysMom (Aug 24, 2007)

*Sorry to be a downer here but I really hate it when people use those things! My brother got a beagle off of someone and the guy abused him with it and I think that is what turns me against them. His dog was so nervous all the time as if someone was going to hit him. So sad! *


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

QuincysMom said:


> *Sorry to be a downer here but I really hate it when people use those things! My brother got a beagle off of someone and the guy abused him with it and I think that is what turns me against them. His dog was so nervous all the time as if someone was going to hit him. So sad! *


Thats what happens when these fall in the wrong hands.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

PM sent Honey Wolves.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't understand about the vibration-collar. Why should a dog respond to a vibration unless he knows that a vibration is a warning that something is going to happen: an electric shock.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

If the dog has been properly trained too the collar, then he already knows to obey the warning (vibration mode) and totally avoid a correction when you/I can't reach out and do it manually.

Kody however was not trained by way of vibration mode. His collar has vibration, but did not use that.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

We got one from Cabela's, it was the Cabela's Gundog, but we didn't like it. Daisy was in the water all the time with it and I think that did it in. We did get the Tri-Tonics collar to replace it. It has worked really great. I have used the tone more than anything else on both of the collars. Daisy seems to just need something to catch her attention to change her thought pattern. I used to do it with clapping or making another noise, but the collar has worked really well.

Cabela's -- Tri-Tronics G3 Sport Basic Training Collar


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I just ordered the dogstra from Cabellas - thank you for advising me about some of the used ones available here - but I have coupons for Cabellas that I must use or lose so I got big discounts-

In all honesty I can't wait to give them their first ZAP!!!!when they start wolfing down their next pile of horse poop and ignore me when I yell NO!!!

It was a good thing that I did not have this system last week- I took the girls out at 6am before going to work and Jaime rolled in some poop ughhhhh! So I had to give her a bath right then and there -what a night mare-

If I had a shock system I would have cooked her until her blonde coat burned black and she ended up looking like a black poodle-

If I didn't love them so much they would drive me nuts


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

You need to remember the "Most" important thing that was said! And that is getting help with training for the use of the e-collar!!!

The e-collar will not ruin a dog, but the person holding it very much can, it is up to them to get the training for the use of them ever before using them.

*You have a good month ahead of you before you ever use it, and possibly longer depending on how well you trained them.*

(I'm not really buying this, you are coming on to strong to begin something) Could there be another intention here.....possibly.....infact, i'd lay money on it)!!!
*Sorry, but I wasn't born yesterday!!*


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> You need to remember the "Most" important thing that was said! And that is getting help with training for the use of the e-collar!!!
> 
> The e-collar will not ruin a dog, but the person holding it very much can, it is up to them to get the training for the use of them ever before using them.
> 
> ...


I am going to practice using the system on my spouse first before I take any chances with my beautiful dogs


----------

